# [APP] XMultiWindow 1.6.0 via Xposed - Split screen working on HP Touchpad!



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

I just found a great App/Tool. Which allows you to run Multi-Windows on our HP Touchpad.
I already tested it on CM10.2 from Milaq and can confirm it's working great. it is not as comfortable like samsung multiwindow-solution or like that feature from omnirom...but still a good start.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2641967

Features:
- Support splite view and work with two workspace.
- Switch app into splite view in any situations.
- Could switch landscape and portrait.
- Support use SideBar to use.
- Sidebar Settings.

...maybe for someone else interesting. The other xposed runtime features/modules are exciting too.

*[Update 02/13] *Since Update to Version 1.6 it doesnt work anymore on HP T...maybe 1.7 will work again

*Link to project page with last working version 1.5*

http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.lovewuchin.xposed.xmultiwindow


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

codycoyote said:


> I just found a great App/Tool. Which allows you to run Multi-Windows on our HP Touchpad.
> I already tested it on CM10.2 from Milaq and can confirm it's working great. it is not as comfortable like samsung multiwindow-solution or like that feature from omnirom...but still a good start.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2641967
> ...


This looks like a lot of fun to try out. I have this feature on my phone and it would be great to have on my HP TP too :grin: I will test it out and post back, thanks for the heads up :grin:


----------

